# Independent retailers vs...



## Zalophus (Aug 14, 2010)

Assuming the economics are comparable, are there any advantages/disadvantages to signing up for Dish or Direct through an "Independent Retailer", vs. going to the satellite Co. direct?

If the former, any recommendations?

Thanks
Zalophus


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I would prefer an independent retailer if they had a good reputation and are the ones doing the actual install. Too many retailers are simply agents that sell the same thing that you could get by calling DISH or DirecTV directly ... they are marketing companies, not satellite companies who are simply making a profit on someone else's installations. If you find a retailer that does their own installs you have a direct contact if you have any problems. They can also be more creative than the installers that work only as installation contractors for DISH or DirecTV. Less "no line of sight" write offs and more doing what it takes to get the job done. (That doesn't mean everyone who does their own installs does a good job ... but if all the retailer is doing is reselling DISH or DirecTV I see no benefit in using them.)

Local business, does their own installs, been around for several years. Good things to look for. Otherwise you might as well go direct to the companies and ignore the reseller crowd. Unless you like middlemen.

BTW: Some resellers may undercut the prices you can get direct from DISH or DirecTV but be aware that there is often a second contract involved where canceling not only puts you on the hook for the normal early termination fee but also puts you on the hook for the reseller's separate fee. Always know what you're agreeing to!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Can't you (have a better chance at) specifying equipment if the local retailer is the actual one doing the install too?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Can't you (have a better chance at) specifying equipment if the local retailer is the actual one doing the install too?


Definitely!


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

It's hit or miss. There is one retailer in the area I work in and they are absolutely terrible.

Several service calls I've rolled on were because the retailer installed the dish and ONE receiver, told the customer they had to hook up the rest, and left.

I got there and the customer did have all the receivers connected and got them working but HD wasn't activated on their account nor was MRV. 

Quick call to D* and it was up and running.

No channel guides, didn't show them how to use the equipment. Dish was mounted on the opposite side of the house from the ground, straight into the attic with no attempt to bond. 



I have seen some retailers that do really good work but those were all million dollar houses.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

James Long said:


> BTW: Some resellers may undercut the prices you can get direct from DISH or DirecTV but be aware that there is often a second contract involved where canceling not only puts you on the hook for the normal early termination fee but also puts you on the hook for the reseller's separate fee. Always know what you're agreeing to!


I've heard of people claiming they got DirecTV w/DVR service installed free of charge as a new customer, and only had to sign a 1-year contract. I suspect the contract they signed was with the installer, not DirecTV.

They're going to be in for a rude awakening if they cancel immediately after the first year is up.


----------



## Zalophus (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the informative and prompt responses. I'll do some more research on the locals here in the Bay Area, and see...

Zalophus


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

There is a dealer up the road from me (a bit far to handle an install in San Francisco though) that I would probably go to if I were a normal new customer. He's been in the business for MANY years and has been installing dishes since the C-band big dish days. Obviously he knows what he is doing. You might try looking for someone with similar experience.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

When my parents were looking at DirecTV, we went through the place they bought their TV from, a local electronics store. I noticed the HDMI cables they sold were about $20. Nothing like Monoprice, but reasonable. I mentioned the lack of Monster, and the sales rep that was part of the family said that they would never have "those overpriced cables from a litigious company." I liked them immediately.


----------

